# my latest knitting project



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

these cozy sweaters turned out so nicely... it's too bad Bella hates hers. Stanley on the other hand doesn't seem to mind his and gave a bit of a fashion show


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

How cute! Makes me want to learn to knit.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I LOVE 'EM! I need to learn to knit instead of forking money out for doggie sweaters. The last one we bought or rather Charlie was $45.


ETA: By the way, cutie patooties...you have there.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Those are REALLY GOOD! They look warm too!


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Those turned out super nice!! You did a great job


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

You should sell them! Very cool


----------



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Unosmom said:


> You should sell them! Very cool


Yes... please send me one in a medium.... my mailing address is 23...sage....


----------



## Malorey (Nov 11, 2011)

Those are great, and look great! Makes me want to knit as well, haha! Though, I'm not really patient enough...


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice!
You do beautiful work!


----------



## m&mluvpugs (Feb 7, 2010)

wow thanks for the nice feedback everyone! these really are the nicest things I have made... I usually stick to scarves and baby blankets as give them as gifts, so it was very rewarding to make something for us to keep. 
I'm making a couple to donate to our local pug rescue (where we got Stanley) for them to auction off at their next event


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

I love the cables and popcorn stitches! Tiffa gets a sweater from me nearly every weekend but I stick to the ribbed pattern. I'd love to do cables but the little wiener ate my double pointed bamboo needles!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Very cute!! I love them...good job! They look great on your dogs! :smile:


----------

